# Canon 50d Setting ISO question



## SeventySix (Apr 18, 2010)

Hey everyone, i have my canon 50d, and had a question for you all. When i press my ISO button, i roll my "click wheel" and all i can change is my flash exposure comp. It wont scroll through my ISO speed settings. Maybe im just dumb? Someone help please?


----------



## SeventySix (Apr 18, 2010)

Nevermind all, Problem solved


----------



## D-B-J (Apr 18, 2010)

^^its always fun figuring things out.  I still don't know what half the buttons do on my d200.


----------



## KmH (Apr 18, 2010)

D-B-J said:


> ^^its always fun figuring things out. I still don't know what half the buttons do on my d200.


All you have to do is read the users manual to find out what the other half of the buttons do.

If you don't have a users manual for your D200, you can download one here: http://www.nikonusa.com/pdf/manuals/dslr/D200_en.pdf


----------



## SeventySix (Apr 18, 2010)

D-B-J said:


> ^^its always fun figuring things out.  I still don't know what half the buttons do on my d200.




Yeah sure is haha a self learning experience is always more helpful than being taught personally, then i feel the urge to use the knowledge more


----------



## table1349 (Apr 18, 2010)

The OP must have looked in the box and found that rectangular thing with all them pages, pictures and writing on it.  :lmao:


----------

